# 2003 TDI Oil Change



## Forza Italia 92 (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys,
So today I put my car up on ramps for the first time and was going to change my oil. I take off that cover on the bottom of the car (not sure what its called, covers up engine area), then start looking for where the hell this drain plug could be. Little nervous, never really done anything like this before but need to learn. I did not find the plug. It hit me, this is technically a transverse engine, so would the plug be on the towards a side rather then then center? I know this all sounds so stupid but with no one willing to really teach me much I am trying to learn myself.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*back side*



Forza Italia 92 said:


> Hey guys,
> So today I put my car up on ramps for the first time and was going to change my oil. I take off that cover on the bottom of the car (not sure what its called, covers up engine area), then start looking for where the hell this drain plug could be. Little nervous, never really done anything like this before but need to learn. I did not find the plug. It hit me, this is technically a transverse engine, so would the plug be on the towards a side rather then then center? I know this all sounds so stupid but with no one willing to really teach me much I am trying to learn myself.


i've never done a tdi myself but expect that you have a 19mm drain plug on the back side of the oil pan.


----------



## jakeanglin (Jul 26, 2010)

19mm drain plug on rear side of oil pan
and it has a cartrage filter on the top side of the motor, i think it takes at 32mm to take off


----------

